

New Digg Redesign - cliffchang
http://mashable.com/2010/06/25/the-new-digg-first-impressions/

======
commandar
I'm really kind of surprised at some of the negative reactions I'm seeing
about this redesign.

Digg lost me as a user about 3 years ago -- the S:N ratio had been getting
pretty bad and reddit was still more focused and attractive for me. What I'm
seeing of Digg v4 will probably win me back.

I'm finding myself increasingly annoyed at the noise on reddit, to the point
that it's becoming almost useless as a general news outlet for me. The thing
that is most appealing about the new digg to me is that it effectively allows
a user to reduce the size of the community that propagates their feed without
totally throwing away the advantages of their huge userbase.

Either way, I'm excited about possibly having a social news site that lets me
vet my sources and, as a result, show me things I'm more likely to actually
want to read.

------
codingthewheel
Building the Digg bar: $50,000

Removing the Digg bar: $15,000

Website redesign: $82,000

Never having alienated your users in the first place: priceless.

------
jamesshamenski
if it's not in my reader or HN, then it's not relevant. HN really has been my
replacement to Digg because their community is obsessed with cheap content.

~~~
kloncks
You're actually satisfied with your RSS reader?

------
jolie
One thing we're really wondering is whether the redesign will make the site
more democratic and each person's finds more relevant to their friends... and
if Digg has managed to do all that in a way that won't piss off/alienate the
power users.

Thoughts?

~~~
wanderboy
I think Digg is at a stage now where power users are not only non-essential,
but detrimental to its progress. If MrBabyMan stopped digging stories, those
same stories would still find their way to the site - they often do, BEFORE he
submits them.

Digg was at its best, IMO, when it focused only on the tech industry. Now that
I can specify whose news I want to follow, I think any Digg user can create a
niche Digg experience that harkens bark to that first version.

People are undervaluing what Digg is doing here - it's creating what I think
is the best RSS reader available. Rather than subscribing to Mashable's RSS,
TechCrunch's RSS and RWW's RSS, I have friends with similar taste adding
content to "MY NEWS." Each one of these stories is something interesting
enough to merit submission, whereas in a traditional RSS reader 1/10 of the
TechCrunch posts would be one of those "Jason Calacanis: the Attention Whore"
type of posts that Arrington publishes.

In short, Digg doesn't need power users, and its redesign is going to bring a
lot of users back who liked the tech-centric Digg of old.

------
fname
Anyone else think of Facebook after seeing those screenshots? I know I did.

~~~
dmix
I found it similar to Quroa.

------
rw
How does Digg differentiate itself from Reddit?

~~~
kloncks
I think the real question is how does Reddit differentiate itself from Digg?

Keep in mind which came first.

~~~
timmorgan
Do you think most people really care who came first? For me, Digg was first
and I found Reddit later.

Secondly, the community is what differentiated Reddit for me -- not the format
or layout.

